# Another Bay Area meet



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Location : Central Park (aka Lake Elizabeth) 

Address : 1110 Stevenson Ave - Fremont Ca 94538 

Date Time : August 17th.....1pm--??

Just a couple guys from the Altimas.net forum. We've been trying forever to get a meet goin. It would be nice to see more people out there, altimas, sentra's, maxima's, whatever. So if you guys can spread the word.  

Hope you guys can make it!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

this Fremont?
cause we just had a meet there last week heh didnt see you there


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Yea when I read that thread...it was already a DAY too late!! A FRICKIN DAY!! Dammit!! I have bad luck. But yea, this Fremont. This is for some of us Altima guys. BUt everyone's welcome if your down for another meet. HOpe to see some of you guys there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

*Fremont meet......*

Which parking lot? By the tennis and volleyball courts. Let us know. I'll be coming from Sacto.

QinSac


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

This is what I know...

Location : Central Park (aka Lake Elizabeth) 

Address : 1110 Stevenson Ave - Fremont Ca 94538 

Date Time : August 17th.....1pm--??

You can llok up the directions on Yahoo maps. It is pretty easy. From what I remember you just take 880 to Stevenson and take Stevenson all the way down. You feel like you are driving forever, but you can't miss it on the right hand side.


The whole thread is at...http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45186&perpage=15&pagenumber=3


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i should be there for awhile


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo Yo Yo, sup suckas Ill be down!






iCyHoTsTuNaZ4LiZiFe!!!! Yasmellme??


Can you smellllllllll, what the SR20 is Kookin?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool cool Rob good to see ya alive 
havent met yea for awhile heh see you saturday

::edit:: your such a nerd Rob geeez


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Location : Central Park (aka Lake Elizabeth)
> 
> Address : 1110 Stevenson Ave - Fremont Ca 94538
> 
> ...


I'll be there with my kids. Do you need any thing?
Let me know.

QinSac


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*qinsac*, where in Sac are u?
-emerson


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*another bay area meet.....*



eldavid said:


> *qinsac, where in Sac are u?
> -emerson *


South Sac/Elk Grove


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm Elk Grove, although for only three more weeks. I live just off of Big Horn and Franklin.

-emerson


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

eldavid said:


> *I'm Elk Grove, although for only three more weeks. I live just off of Big Horn and Franklin.
> 
> -emerson *


Are you going to the Nissan meet in Fremont? You want to meet and follow? Let me know.

QinSac


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey it's good to see you guys are goin!! Wuuu hoooo!! We have about 12 Altimas comin, and they're al bringing someone, and then you 4, a maxima guy...lol. This should turn out pretty well!!!

If you guys could bring something. Like chips, soda, meat, etc. Just in case someone flakes out. I'll put up some money for some stuff tho if they do flake. I'll see you dood's on the 17th!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

there possible 3 or 4 more cars on top of us are coming also so this should be a decent sized meet


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

It's time for another Duct Tape roll to be introduced ...










NIN - I since a distruction in the force... seek it out and destroy all mankind who fails to reconize..


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

hey this meet on the 17 i think im gonna show up, is there anything you want me to bring girls food ...........let me know


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

bring both


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

lol...yea bring both!! 

We got most of the stuf covered...but if you wanna bring any additional things...it'll be cool. I also got two or three more Maxima guys goin!!! So I figure about 25+ people!!! Damn this meet is gonna be sweet!! Don't flake out on me now!  

Thanks for showin interest guys!


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah sentra might end up out numbering altimas, LOL. But hey its all good as long as everyone is respectful and has a good time


P.S. Please join my yahoo group! see sig


----------



## Luis (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.. sounds like some serious shizzle going down in Fremont again. I wish I could be there.. but I'm on vacation in mexico right now. That and I still don't have a car worthy of getting pulled over in..

LM


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Hellz yea some serious shizzle.

If everyone shows up and brings who they're supposed to bring. We'll have Altimas, Maximas *hopefully a turbo max will be there*, 200SX's, Sentra's *some turbo*, a 240SX squeezin NAAAAAAAAAAWS....a turbo MR2, and a Prelude. lol. So this will be an interesting meet!! Let's try to get along and have some fun with the toyota and honda people ok! NO fighting... 

Definately EXPECTING at least 20 cars...if not more! Thanks guys for helping me out! And i'll see you guys tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

n-e- of you fellas want some t-shirts? i got alot left over from Aug 2nd


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

qinsac said:


> *
> 
> Are you going to the Nissan meet in Fremont? You want to meet and follow? Let me know.
> 
> QinSac *


I'm in sac too but I couldn't go to the meet today  hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

The meet was cool!!! I didn't expect so many to show up! Thanks for gettin out there. There were some SICK cars. I just wish I could have taken a look at that GSX turbo eclipse. Or the turbo maxima that was supposed to go.  

Oh well...thanks for representin.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

that meet did turn out pretty well  i'll post up what pictures i have on a differnt thread 

which car was yours Glowstick?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

I was the ONLY second gen ALtima. The silver car with the primered body kit.  

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. One of a kind.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

oh ok i remember you and the car  i was driving the dark green b13 sentra


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Nice meet! Had a good time seeing all the cars that made it this time...cool to have people with food too


----------

